# Wolfe Breast



## Cliff H. (Jul 29, 2006)

Chicken breast with wooster and wolfe rub.  Grilled about 7 min per side.   The Wolfe rub gave the chicken a good color and flavor. 

Someone posted about Wolfe rub making chicken  stick to the grates so I oiled the grates  and brushed lightly with EVOO right before the turn.  No stick


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2006)

Cliff, I just ate and I'm stuffed................but you can cook a chicken and I could eat that!!  Wow that looks good!!!!  Very moist!!!!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

Man nice looking eat's bud.... =P~


----------



## Finney (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks good Cliff.  I'd eat that.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm a big fan of thighs, BUT those look delicious!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice job Cliff =D>


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 29, 2006)

Way to go Cliff-Miester....great lookin' breasts.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Way to go Cliff-Miester....great lookin' breasts.


  :grin:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 30, 2006)

Now thats Yard bird.  Looks good Cliff. =P~


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 30, 2006)

Like Pigs said! But yeah, I'd eat that!


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 30, 2006)

What Finney and Bruce B said!


----------



## Griff (Jul 30, 2006)

Am I the only one that reads the title of this topic, Wolfe Breast, and shivers?

Griff


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 31, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that reads the title of this topic, Wolfe Breast, and shivers?
> 
> Griff



Wolfe Moobs.  






Just kidding... Looks great Cliff ! =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 31, 2006)

Good lookin breasts you got there cliff  =D>


----------

